# My Journal to my 1st Million



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Thought I would start a journal for my first million

April 1st 2013 
28 Years old 

$33,657,04 

It would appear I have a long way to go )


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Got start somewhere cmoney.  Good luck with your journey.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

[email protected] is a good start. Make sure to have fun along the way!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Its going to be an awesome ride! I hope I can provide some good information to the rest of the community!


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Good luck!

by the way do you have a target age in mind? Give us some details to argue about  income, expenses, etc


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Getting there can be achieved in many small cumulative steps.

Not all are exciting. Things like:

Plan for, shop, make and brown bag all of you at work lunches. So that you can end the week with the same amount of pocket money as you started the week with.

Get past the flash and buy and regularly maintain a modestly used auto, if your circumstances require a car.

Drop the comprehensive once the car is a few years old. 

Save towards next car if required in a short term account. 

Max your TFSA/RRSP to the level that makes sense at your income level. Reinvest your tax refund, or contribute regulalrly and get source dedeuctions reduced accordingly to give you more to invest along the way. 

Don't necessarily get into buying real estate as an investment and think it will be a winner all the time . Look around you to figure a best guess of where the economy is cycle wise at before you make such an illiquid investment.


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow this forum is so cool! I can't believe there is a place like this where people can talk so openly about their financial dreams. 

Thanks Pondering for the advice. 

Saniokca, more details to come soon. 

You guys rock!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Pushing extra hard right now. Looking to have some good movement by the end of the month!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

So I've been playing with my goal setting a bit. I found that I operate alot better if I focus and track daily goals. In the past I've only ever done monthly statements/check-ins and weekly check-ins. 

I'm really excited about my new found habit and believe its going to be the difference maker. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

April 26th 2013
28 Years Old 

Cash/Bonds/Stock $36,079,26
Reserve fund $ 224.68

Total *$ 36.303.94*


I'm 3.6% on my way to my goal ! BOOOOOM, let's keep working!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

June 28th 2013 

Total:* $43,605*


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Ponderling had some good advice, esp about RE.

cmoney, how did you grow by $7000 in 2 months? Is that money saved from disposable income? Did you sell stuff, win lottery etc?

I don't quite know why you've fixated on $1M as a goal though. I prefer a tiered savings approach, which you can read about in my sig file. When you structure your savings thusly you quickly learn you're not as rich as you thought. While it may sound discouraging, it's actually the opposite as it helps you save more when you've separated out the emergency fund vs your long term needs and wants.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a bunch of money in 2 months. If that is from saving, WOW, good on you!

After our lump sum mortgage payments are made, and regular RRSP contributions are done, I'm lucky to have saved $500 per month.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Good stuff cmoney! TRM has some good advice about tiered savings ... which is coming in handy for us right now with an impending move. You never know what curves life will throw at you ... better to be prepared with some quick-access savings. 

The million $ goal is a great idea. Got to start somewhere. One thing I'd caution you with though ... is don't expect it to grow too quickly. It's not until you have a larger sum of money in your investments that you'll start to see the real power of compound interest. You're starting early enough, so you've got a great chance of achieving, and likely exceeding your goal.


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Saving, cutting expenses, increasing income, investing....basically anything and everything I can do to move myself forward. As a goal, 1 million is for personal reasons...it does sound pretty badass too. 

What has helped me the most over the last few months 

(1) Treating my life more like a business 
(2) Creating Daily activity reports. 

With my goal I am going to have to transform, aquire new skills and perceptions on reality. That is what fuels me the most. 

Awesome form, super motivating!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> That is a bunch of money in 2 months. If that is from saving, WOW, good on you!
> 
> After our lump sum mortgage payments are made, and regular RRSP contributions are done, I'm lucky to have saved $500 per month.



500$ is still awesome. If you want to increase that, have a compelling vision....or....force yourself like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Still pushing, full speed ahead!


Aug 2nd 2013

*Total: $51,017*


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

those numbers are bad ***


----------



## Compounding1 (May 13, 2012)

7.5k in a month?! What's your current income? Do you pay rent or live at home and no rent? Get lucky on your stocks? Lol sorry for all the questions but that's a pretty big jump in a month!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

marina628 said:


> those numbers are bad ***


Thank you for the positive comment! Doing my absolute best )


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Compounding1 said:


> 7.5k in a month?! What's your current income? Do you pay rent or live at home and no rent? Get lucky on your stocks? Lol sorry for all the questions but that's a pretty big jump in a month!


Saving like a machine! Cutting pretty well all expenses and simply working harder then everyone else. No real secrets )


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

uh, is your income legal? 

Great work cmoney!


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> uh, is your income legal?
> 
> Great work cmoney!


I'm just an everyday personal trainer. Nothing special. I've just been expanding my services and working really really hard.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

everyday personal trainers are making north of 100k per annum?
who knew


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

All you high earners with sweet sounding jobs are making me envious. Trainers, poker players, website flippers.... I gotta work as a dull engineer up in the oil sands to make my 100k!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Good job cmoney.

@humble, good question, I never would have guessed but that's great income.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

They make at least $60 per hour the last I checked ,in fact I paid $60 per hour back in 2002 for my trainer to design a program for me taking into account all my injuries and limitations.


----------



## Compounding1 (May 13, 2012)

marina628 said:


> They make at least $60 per hour the last I checked ,in fact I paid $60 per hour back in 2002 for my trainer to design a program for me taking into account all my injuries and limitations.


Actually they make significantly less than that. The gym takes a huge cut out of what you pay. At my local gym they might charge 60$ + per hour but the trainer themselves only make around $13-15/hr. So unless you're running your own business you don't see nearly what the client is actually paying. Of course some places also give you bonuses for people you bring in etc. but I don't think 100k gross salary worth :tongue-new:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Compounding1 said:


> Actually they make significantly less than that. The gym takes a huge cut out of what you pay. At my local gym they might charge 60$ + per hour but the trainer themselves only make around $13-15/hr. So unless you're running your own business you don't see nearly what the client is actually paying. Of course some places also give you bonuses for people you bring in etc. but I don't think 100k gross salary worth :tongue-new:


My guy came to my home and he has only private clients , I assume Cmoney probably does this as well to make this sort of money.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Just sitting on the beach perusing this thread and its title. A million dollars has to be to be the most overrated number ever. I'm 41, frugal as hell, closer to 2 mill than 1 in net worth and I still have to show up at my crap job at 6am tomorrow morning. 

*rant over*


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@Jon_Snow,

Closer to $2M in net worth? C'mon Jon, I thought you were retiring soon?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> @Jon_Snow,
> 
> Closer to $2M in net worth? C'mon Jon, I thought you were retiring soon?


Yeah Jon retire and play poker with me


----------

